# What I'm Gonna Miss Most -- by Fiji (BHM/BBW, Stuffing, Sex, ~XWG)



## Fiji (Aug 6, 2014)

_BHM/BBW, Stuffing, Sex, ~XWG_

*What I'm Gonna Miss Most
by Fiji​*
*Chapter 1: The Discovery*

I had just gotten out of the shower and thought my wife Lexi was downstairs, so I stood in front of her full length mirror checking out just how fat I really was. I weighed yesterday and found I was up to 271, meaning that I'd gained about 110 pounds since my wife and I first met. 

While a little appalled by my gain over 20 years, I kinda liked my body. I had nice little man boobs, a very sturdy upper roll that made little movement, and a huge protruding bottom roll that had merged with my pubic roll to create a very impressive belly apron. I thought that probably gave me the look of at least a 300 pounder. 

I was squeezing my apron and lifting and dropping it, amazed by all the waves it created. I was so enthralled I didn't notice my wife standing in the doorway until she said "like what you see Fatty?" I was mortified she'd seen me and shocked because in 20 years of marriage she's never called me anything worse than "Big Boy." 

She could probably see my look of horror and told me not to be embarrassed. "Relax, it's not like I didn't know I was married to a fat man, besides I LOVE what I see." 

She came around to my front and started playing with my flab as I had. "You're not the only one who gets to have fun playing with this big old belly." 

She went on "I can't believe I've waited so long to tell you this, but this belly just really turns me on. I find myself at work dreaming about these two round balls of fat and these magnificent man breasts riding on top, then I go to the lady's room and ... you know. I just love how you've let yourself go -- you must have put on a hundred pounds -- what do you weigh anyway?" 

I lied and said 265. 

"So you have gained a hundred pounds -- such a naughty fat boy, eating all of mama's cooking. You can really pack it away and I love how you always try to hide the evidence. Just last night, I was looking for the quart of Chubby Hubby that was in the freezer and I couldn't find it anywhere and I decided to go outside to the garbage can and there the remains were hidden under some paper. You are just an insatiable eater!" 

"But it's made you so f----ing irresistible -- I just love the way your belly hangs down and covers your junk when it's at rest. And even when it's at full attention, only a tiny little bit peeks out from under its nest of blubber. And these boobs are bigger than a lot of my friend's. And it really turns me on when my college friends who have known us for a long time console me about how fat you've become. Jenny, I know you've always hated her, asked me the last time if I could find your dick under all that blubber! And if I could, wasn't I afraid you'd crush me under all that tonnage. She didn't know it but I creamed in my panties then and there, it was such an erotic thought." 

"Let's face it big boy, you are simply incredibly sexy and I thought it was time to tell you that." 

Needless to say, I was speechless, and sensing that Lexi said "put your robe on, if it still fits, and I'll fix my fat man a big fit man breakfast. Then I can take off the robe and do a little whale riding with my sexy sperm whale!" 

I finally was able to talk and told her "f---k breakfast" and threw her on the bed and climbed on top. "Fatty's gonna crush his sexy wife" and Lexi said "crush me baby, crush me flat under all that fat!"

*Chapter 2: Wifey Prepares for Her Retreat*

We live in San Francisco, where Lexi is a senior executive with the Treasury Department and a member of the federal Senior Executive Service. I'm a consultant and well enough known and regarded in the industry that I can pretty much work from home, talking with clients by phone or holding net meetings where I wear a shirt and tie, but still be in my underwear otherwise. It's a good life and it gives me lots of freedom. 

We'd known for several months that Lexi would be going to the Federal Executive Institute in Virginia for a month-long leadership program. Spouses weren't allowed because the group of 70 or so SES'ers were supposed to bond and form a team and spouses and significant others would just get in the way. Besides I'd beefed up to about 300 pounds in the last six months and I wasn't sure it would be good for Lexi's career to be seen with such a fat blob. 

With about a week to go before her flight to Virginia, I was checking myself out again in front of the full length mirror with Lexi looking on approvingly. 

"You know what I'm going to miss most when I'm at FEI?" 

"No what?" I said. 

"This" and she reached over and lifted my noticeably heavier belly and let it drop. "I love this big old thing and I'm really gonna miss it. You'll have to make videos of your jiggling blubber and send them to me. Or when we Skype you'll have to do it naked so I can see this magnificent belly. OH, I know, you can make a video of yourself walking down the stairs and then back up again -- your jelly will be jiggling so much and it'll make me so hot to watch, over and over again!" 

"I'm so glad I married a chubby chaser." 

"You know what else you could do while I'm away?" 

"No what?" 

"I'd love it if you keep on gaining weight." 

"I'd do that anyway -- 10 pounds in a month won't be a problem." 

"No silly -- I mean REALLY gain some weight, like 50 pounds. Or MORE." 

"In one month? That's crazy." 

"You'd do it if you loved me. And we could start this week, maybe put on a pound or two a day. Then that will stretch out your stomach so that when I'm gone you ought to be able to put on two or three pounds a day. By the time I get back you might be up to 350 or maybe even 375 and I'd be such a grateful wife you can only imagine what the sex will be like when I return." 

She pleaded with me, "please, PRETTY please, with a dozen eclairs on top?" She only knew me too well -- eclairs were my Krytonite and I agreed to take it under serious consideration, knowing that I would relent and become a much fatter man by her return from the East Coast.

*Chapter 3: The Week Before Departure*

After a wild round of sex with me on top, then her on top, then back to me, we both reached climax and I rolled of my slender bride without crushing her after all. 

After a few minutes, she jumped up refreshed and declared that "it's time to make you a big breakfast so you can get fatter for me." I told her I needed it after that round of sex -- "I probably lost 5 pounds just from that." To which she declared "then I'll have to add 10 pounds to you to make up for it." I just loved this woman and was going to miss her while she was away for a month. 

She did her best to add 10 pounds to me over breakfast. A dozen scrambled eggs, a pound of bacon, a half dozen pancakes ... I was totally stuffed! It was 10 a.m. by then and she had me lay down on the couch for a nap. I awoke around 1, to find Lexi standing over me with two bags from In and Out Burger, one bag with a triple decker burger and the other loaded with french fries, and in her other hand she held an extra large chocolate shake. 

"I can't possibly eat all that after the breakfast you fixed." 

"You will if you love me!" How could I possibly refuse that? I finished one burger and half the fries, then stripped the bun off the second burger and at the paddies. I was totally packed at that point and Lexi let me skip the rest of the fries if I promised to finish the milk shake, which I gladly did. 

"I've got dinner reservations at 8 so rest up. It's the dining room at the Olympic Club and it's all you can eat seafood night, Bring your appetite Tubby!" And I did, totally stuffing my poor belly. I was so stuffed and in so much pain that Lexi had to drive my Lexis IS 250 home. "You know Tubby, before too long we're going to have to move up to the LS cause you'll be too fat for this little model." It was actually kind of an erotic thought -- getting too fat to fit my belly behind the steering wheel." 

On the way home, she pulled into the drive thru of the local Krispy Kreme. I was almost passed out but awoke to the unmistakable aroma of fried lard and glazed sugar. I protested but Lexi told me "the hot fresh donuts" sign was lit and I had to stop, besides we need to keep stuffing the calories into you. 

She pulled up to the microphone and ordered "two dozen chocolate frosted custard filled, a dozen crullers, a dozen blueberry cake donuts, and two dozen regular glazed, please." When we pulled up to the window, the cashier looked over at me and smiled, asking if I was going to have a party tonight. Lexi laughed and patted me on the tummy and told her "you wouldn't believe the appetite of this one." The cashier laughed heartily and told me to "eat on Big Boy." 

I could only get two dozen down by bedtime, even with Lexi riding me and stuffing me with the bite sized regular glazed KK's. I was out like a light as soon as she finished her ride -- all this sex and food was exhausting work! 

I was awakened around 3 by Lexi who started stuffing me again with donuts, claiming it was time for my wee hours snack. She got another two dozen in before I drifted into a sugar-induced coma. She awoke me again at 7 to finish off the last of the six dozen, then let me drift back asleep. But I thought I heard her say she had reservations at 11 for the brunch at The Mark. I muttered "surely you can't be serious." She curtly responded "I am serious and don't call me Shirley" and then playfully shook my belly fat. 

Sunday turned out to be more of the same -- seven platefuls at brunch, plus desserts. Then an afternoon snack, then another huge dinner. I was glad to she had to work the next day so I could get a respite from all the food. But then she showed me the pantry and fridge all stocked with fattening treats for me to consume during her last week before her trip to Virginia for the retreat. 

There were chips and popcorn and pop tarts and little chocolate donuts and little powdered donuts and pound cakes and ready to heat pies and ice cream and hot fudge sauce and anything else fattening you could imagine. I knew I was a goner! 

The week of gluttony took its intended effect, at least as far as Lexi was concerned. She was flying out Saturday morning for Dulles, so she waited until the last stuffing was finished on Friday night to get me onto our bathroom scale. "What's the damage" I asked and she just gasped. "You're not going to believe this my Tubby Hubby, but you weigh 322 pounds -- that's a gain of 16 pounds in a little less than seven days, you glorious Fatty! Keep this up and you'll be over 400 when I return in 31 days." 

My only thought was "holy shit."

*Chapter 4: She Departs and Returns*

After the surprising weigh-in Lexi lead me straight to bed, hopped on top, and started talking trash to me to get me excited -- "I can't believe you've gained almost 50 pounds -- you're such a pig -- and I know you'll be an even bigger pig while I'm gone for a month. You're going to an enormous tub of lard by the time I return and you know what Fatty? ... I can't wait to get back and have you waller all over me like the big fat hog you'll be" she said in her sexy native Alabama accent ("waller" being Southern for "wallow") I was rock hard by then and it was all I could do not to squirt. I managed to hold on a couple of more minutes then blew my load into her one last time before she left. 

I drove her to the SF Airport the next morning and she insisted I go through the Carls Jr. drive thru to collect a couple of sausage and egg biscuits, a couple of hash browns, and an extra large Coke, all for me. She got a breakfast burrito and a bottled water, making me feel like an even bigger pig. 

As I dropped her off, she made me promise to stuff myself crazy every day and gain a minimum of 10 pounds a week. I promised and then wondered how I'd ever do that without her being there to encourage me. 

The first week was a little slow as I was getting my sea legs. At the end of the week we Skyped and she said it didn't look like I'd gained anything. She seemed quite disappointed and when I had my on-screen weigh-in I'd only gained 9 pounds that week, for a total of 329. Lexi scolded me like only a wife can -- "you promised me 10 pounds a week and you need to get on the ball. We're not going to have another disappointing experience like this next week, are we?" 

I started to hit my stride the second week. I discovered a great diner near the end of the first week, with a great waitress (a little pudgy herself, maybe 225 pounds) who worked the breakfast and lunch shifts. I'd eat a huge breakfast with scrambled eggs, a double order of waffles or pancakes, hashbrowns, bacon AND sausage, and wash it all down with 3 or 4 large glasses of Coke. I tipped the waitress well and there was a little chemistry there so she usually slipped me a to go bag as I left with a giant eclair or two or three donuts from the diner's impressive bakery case. 

On the drive home, I'd then go through the Krispy Kreme drive-thru and get a couple dozen sugary confections. 

Then I'd be back at diner for lunch after which I'd stop by the diner's bakery case and buy a cake or pie or a dozen eclairs that I'd consume over the course of the afternoon and evening, 

Then there would be my mid-afternoon repast, normally going thru the In and Out drive-thru for a double burger, endless fries, and a chocolate shake. 

That would usually hold me through dinner at around 7 when I usually went to a high end restaurant where I could actually eat some vegetables with a big steak and a baked potato. But other nights I'd dine with the masses, going to a buffet restaurant and loading up on ... well everything. 

At our next Skype weigh-in, I registered a much better than expected performance, an 18 pound gain that sent Lexi swooning. "I'm so proud of you Tubby -- I knew you'd come through for me!" 

That took me to a staggering (for me) 347. Having stretched my stomach's capacity during week two, week three was a breeze, with a 21 pound gain (3 per day!), taking me to 368. On our weigh-in Skype session, Lexi reminded me I had 10 days left and begged me to be 400 by the time she got back. "I'll have a very special surprise for you if you do." 

To make sure Lexi retained her interest in me even with my steep weightgain, and likely with lot of toned guys in her leadership class, I made videos of my big fat body jiggling around and sent them after weeks two and three. She LOVED them, calling me as she viewed each one, and describing how she felt and what she was doing to herself. "Baby I can't believe how much fatter you've become for me. You're turning into an absolute blimp. I've got my panties down and am imaging me riding that big blubbery belly of yours. You're so fat that you're just lying there and I'm doing all the work, going up and down on you, sending ripples and waves through your jelly fat. It's so hot and .... wait for it .... you made me orgasm. Oh boy Fatty, it's a powerful one. Oh! Oh! Ohhh! Even 3,000 miles away you're an incredible lover my fat baby." 

Now I have 10 days and 32 pounds to go to hit 400 by Lexi's return. I deliberately stuffed myself more than weeks two or three and I promised myself I wouldn't weigh myself again until her return. The 10 days were a blur of calories and I was pretty certain I'd reached my goal. 

On the day of her return flight, I valet parked the car and waddled into the SF Airport to see what her reaction would be to my newfound girth. As she got about 50 yards away, I saw her start jumping up and down in elation. She ran the last 50 yards at a world record pace and leapt into my arms. "Baby, you're SOOOO fat -- thank you, thank you, thank you for getting so fat for me! So how much do you weigh?" 

"That's for both of us to find out when we get home." 

"But our scale only goes to 400 ..." I told her to calm down, that I'd bought a new one that went to 600. "Hhhmmm"she said in a deliciously evil tone, "600 sounds like a good round number." 

In the car, I finally noticed that something was different with her too -- she'd lost weight and I asked her about it. "I was waiting for you to notice -- we got lots of exercise at FEI. We had two hours off after lunch everyday and we played volleyball and then hit the pool to cool off. They also had a great exercise room and I hit that every night." 

"You make me feel like a fat old slug." 

"No baby, don't feel that way! I did this for you so that I'd be in better shape -- I lost 20 pounds and gained a lot of muscle so I can better wrestle with that new big belly of yours. I'm down to 120, which is my lightest since college, and YOU my fat baby must be over 400 -- you are just deliciously massive and I want to get you home and start wrestling with that big old jelly belly." 

We got hime and she immediately stripped off my clothes and lead me to the new set of scales, teasing "600 pounds -- that ought to hold you for at least another month or two." When the digitized numbers stopped changing, I found I'd met Lexi's target and then some. "Tubby, you magnificent fatty, you weigh ... 

"How much, how much?" I begged. 

"408 pounds you glorious blubbery hippo of a man!" 

I thought WOW, a 40 pound gain in 10 days! 

Lexi then marched her big blubbery hippo of a husband straight to bed, where she showed off new sexual energy and the upper body strength to manipulate my blubber in ways I previously only could have dreamed about! 

As I laid back post-coitus I recollected on the last few months, where I'd gone from a comparatively skinny 270 pounds to a scale busting 408. I'd gained a whole other person and amazingly my incredible wife loved it! In fact, she whispered my next assignment in my ear -- "500 pounds by Labor Day," only a month away ...


----------



## Fiji (Aug 6, 2014)

*Chapter 5: 500 Pounds in Sight*

As I lay back after the ride of my life, Lexi continued to play with my new rolls and my much rounder breasts. She particularly seemed to love my belly apron which hung down my thighs by several inches even when I was reclined like now. I had to admit, I was pretty amazing after putting on almost 140 pounds in just two months. 

But I also had to admit I was having second thoughts. 408 pounds wasn't such a good idea for a business consultant, even one who didn't have to visit his clients in person very often and could do most of his work from afar. But I did have to see them sometimes at least and 408 pounds, much less 500, would not reflect favorably upon me, even if I was the best at what I did. Given my reputation in the industry, I could get away being a garden variety fatty but it just wouldn't work now that I was a hyper fatty and one whom my wife wanted to get even fatter, 92 pounds worth in the next 30 days. 

She was now snuggled up against me with her head on my shoulder. I turned my head and whispered in her ear, "honey we've got to talk." 

"We sure do -- I just love you so much for getting so fat for me. I thought you might be able to add 30 maybe 40 pounds a month and you totally surpass my expectations and gain 140 in two months! You REALLY like to eat, don't you baby? You're an eating machine baby! 

Before I could tell her I couldn't pack on 92 more pounds, Lexis's smart phone rang. I could tell it was our nosy next door neighbor, Ruby. 

"Why yes Ruby, how are you? 

Uh hmm 

I had a great time in Virginia -- if you ever get the chance you should go to Charlottesville -- it's a beautiful town and so historic. Lots of big celebrities live there, like Howey Long and Sissy Spacek and Robert Duvall. 

Oh you noticed? 

Yes, he did gain quite a bit while I was gone. I just don't understand -- his appetite has gone crazy the last two months and he just seems to be eating everything in sight. He's on the seafood diet -- he sees food and eats it all! I swear he's gained 250 pounds, but I can't tell for sure because he's outgrown our scale! He is SO fat now. Who outgrows their scale? 

But you know what, I kind of like it -- I came home and found empty boxes of donuts and pizzas and his belly was so incredibly big and his tits are now way bigger than mine. It was kind of a turn on. We had great homecoming sex!" 

I started to laugh, sending ripples and waves through my belly fat, and finally Lexi said her goodbyes and hung up. 

"What was THAT all about?" I asked. 

"You know Ruby. She's got a good heart but no issue is out of bounds to ask about. She asked what had happened to you while I was gone -- she thought you looked like you were 500 pounds -- I didn't have the heart to tell her you're a mere 408! 

Lexi started kneeding my rolls again and went on "I hope you don't mind darling, but she was going on and on about it, and I just decided to play along." 

"So what did she say?" I asked. 

"Oh, she was consoling me because you were so fat, and wondering what it would be like to be on top of you, much less underneath with all that added tonnage and wondered if I could even find your boys underneath all that. That's when I went into how great it was just now. That seemed to shut her up finally ..." 

I had to ask, "so you're not just saying it was great for my benefit? I thought it was the best sex we've had in 20 years together, but was it really great for you?" 

"It was phenomenal baby! Don't you understand that? As I told you before I left I have been turned on by your blubber for a while now and now there is SO MUCH MORE of that sweet blubber that I can barely control myself. I want to take you again right now except I want all 408 pounds of you on top. I want my Tubby Hubby to crush me under all that newfound lard. Take me Fatty and take me hard! 

I guess I'll have to postpone telling her about my qualms ... 

I was in a standing position and grabbed her legs and pulled her to the edge of the bed, then spread them far apart and wrapped them around my hips and under my hanging belly overhang. Then I started toying with her vagina with my thumb and index finger, pinching and tickling her lips until she started moaning. 

After she got fully aroused, I hefted my belly with both hands so I could enter her, then let go so that my belly flopped down hard sending shock waves through my flesh and generating more moans of pleasure from her. With my hands now free, I reached down and grabbed her newly tighter butt cheeks and used them for leverage as I pumped for all my big fat body was worth. 

When I was finally spent I was really spent and collapsed on top of her with my near full weight. I tried to move so not to crush my dear wife, but she pulled me even tighter to her, telling me "you feel SO good on top of me Fat Man, don't move a muscle."

*Chapter 6: New York, New York, It's A Wonderful Town*

It was a few months after my return and I had so far resisted my beautiful wife's efforts to blimp me up to the quarter ton mark. But that's not to say I hadn't gained anything. 

On the six-month anniversary of her return from Virginia, she got me on the scale and I was up to 436 pounds, a 28 pound gain. I actually felt lucky, because if left to my wife's devices I'd probably have been at 600 pounds! 

Fortunately, I hadn't had to visit any clients in person during those six months, but I was about to venture out on my first post-gain road trip to visit several clients in New York. I was dreading it because I could anticipate all the questions about how did I get so fat. 

My first meeting of the trip, with a female EVP of an entertainment company, went just as expected. As I walked in the door ready to talk business, all she could do was talk about how "incredibly" fat I'd gotten since the last time we met. 

"Bubula, pardon me for saying so, but you are enormous, I mean you're reality show fat! While you're here in New York, let me line you up with an agent and I'm telling you we could get you a show on basic cable. It could be like My 600 Pound Life only the show would focus just on you. It would be a hit because the star is a professional guy, not some redneck who just sits around and eats all day. You might be a tad too skinny right now, but an extra hundred pounds and you'd be a cable superstar! You could be the next Ruby, except instead of trying to lose weight like she did, you could keep gaining ..." 

We eventually got down to business and I walked out with a $150,000 consulting project. 

My next meeting, with an SVP at a candy bar and snack food conglomerate didn't go any better from a making fun of the fat guy standpoint. The guy, who looked like he was chiseled out of granite and lived at the gym, took one look and said "dude, it looks like you've been eating way too much of our products -- but our stock is way up and I gotta thank you personally for that Big Guy!" The meeting went well after that with him giving me a $100,000 consulting gig, but once we finished talking business, he buzzed his assistant and asked her to bring in a couple of boxes of their #1 selling candy bar product. Once delivered, he told me to take them back to my hotel to tide me over until my next meeting! And on my way out, he said "oh and I'm having my assistant send a couple of boxes to your home address in San Fran." I didn't know whether to be mad at him or get completely aroused at the thought of eating two shipping boxes full of candy bars when I got home ... 

I did make a serious dent in one of the boxes of candy bars before my next meeting. And I had time to call my wife at home -- with the three hour time difference she was getting ready to head for work. I told her to expect the boxes, which got her aroused too. "Fatso, I'm going to personally feed you each and every one of those super fattening candy bars and watch you blimp up to 600 pounds before my very eyes -- you're gonna be SO fat ..." 

"How fat will I be?" 

"So fat, you'll get stuck in doorways, so fat I'll need a roadmap to find your dick, so fat I'll sink into you and never be found again ..." 

"OK I get the picture -- gotta run dear -- next meeting in 30 minutes." 

The next meeting went better or did it? Fortunately, my next client was a bit stout herself, maybe 200 pounds. And she was the CEO of her own home furnishings company. We'd been working together for years and it was always kind of a flirty, but harmless, relationship, in part because I was 10 years younger and we were both married. 

"Darling, it's great to see you, but I'm seeing so much more of you now! You look like you've put on 150 pounds since I last saw you and you look MARVELOUS." I've been encouraging my husband to put on some weight but he just refuses -- maybe I should snap a picture of you to encourage him." 

Then, for the first time in our long relationship, she got handsy with me. "I've just got to check out this belly to see what it's like -- it's so big" and then she grabbed hold with both hands and gave it a good shake -- "and so soft. It's a shame I'm a married woman or else I might be ripping your clothes off right now, you sexy fatty you." 

But then she got serious again -- "but work takes precedence and I've got a serious business issue to discuss with you." 

"But later, after we finish, I want to take you out for dinner and see you stuff that magnificent belly. And if we both drink too much, maybe I can get you to take off that shirt and show me all your new rolls ..." 

I guess her hands on approach was worth it though -- she gave me a half million dollar consulting project that would require a quarterly trip to NYC for a couple of years ... and on our way to dinner afterwards I was thinking that a half mill (and $750k of sales in one day) would buy an awful lot of those candy bars from client #2 that I'm really addicted to now! And it got me to thinking that maybe I could still make it as a high powered consultant at 500 pounds ... 

My client, Liz, arranged for a stretch Town Car (which I noticed came equipped with a glass partition) to take us to Smith & Wollensky where we were in a private room. I was really wondering where this would go and what I'd do to preserve a half million deal. Turned out there was little to worry about -- she pumped me for information on how I got so fat and I shared my story of Lexie the encourager -- how I learned after years of marriage that she loved my added weight and wanted me to gain more while she was away for a month. 

Liz really liked Lexie's strategy and was totally amazed that I'd put on like 140 pounds in only two months. "You must have been a total hog during that time, eating everything in sight! I'd have loved to have been there helping you pig out while she was away, shoveling food in your mouth all day and all night. That would have been SO hot. But alas, I'm married and love my husband and you love your wife." 

"I do." 

We both totally pigged out that night -- multiple appetizers, big main courses, and multiple desserts. I told Liz "you better watch out or you'll get as fat as me." 

She replied "I'm fat enough and don't plan to get any fatter, but my loving husband on the other hand ... I have plans for him to get even fatter than you -- 500, 600 pounds, I'm not sure how fat I'll get him. So far, he's resisting and is only about 300 pounds, a little bigger than you used to be. But I think if I share your story -- a hot shot business consultant who weighs 436 pounds and is probably on his way to 500, may just have some impact. And I'd love to talk to Lexi to get some pointers ..." 

I laughed and told her that Lex wasn't the only one thinking about me getting fatter and shared my story of client #1 of the day. Liz laughed and laughed at the idea of me being "reality show fat." "I'd definitely watch that show my chubby little management consultant." 

As we finished the last of our desserts and coffee, I tried to stand up and had trouble getting myself hoisted out of the chair. Liz laughed and goaded me with "too fat and stuffed to get out of the chair, I see -- come on Tubby, you can do it, let the big girl here give you a hand!" On the third try, she got me to my feet and wrapped her arms around me and gave me a kiss on the cheek. "Come on fatso, time to take a ride." 

She escorted me to the Town Car and told the driver to roam around town a bit. "Now you're married and I'm married, so nothing is going to happen tonight, but I do want to check out that new enlarged belly of yours and I'm guessing you wouldn't mind playing a little with my pudge since you've been flirting with me for ten years now." 

"Well you are a beautiful woman and your pudge is lovely, particularly those pudgy round breasts of yours -- they are spectacular I bet." 

"Yes they are Fat Man." At that, she asked the driver to put up the partition and we proceeded to taking off each other's clothes. She climbed on top of my belly and sunk in a bit, uttering "so THIS is what 438 pounds of belly blubber feels like -- I SO want my husband to get fat like you!" She toyed with my big new breasts, fondling them, kissing them, biting my nipples ever so lightly, then she started nibbling on my double chin, and then moving up to my lips for one of the most sensuous kisses I'd ever experienced. 

"You're quite the kisser Fat Girl. Now it's time for me to experience your exquisite body." I had her straddle me so I could play with her lovely round breasts and pooch of a belly. "If I was your husband and my hotty of a wife told me she wanted me to gain weight, I'd start right away. I'd become the fattest man in the Tri-State area if I had you as my wife encouraging me." 

"You know how to talk hot to a girl!" 

After an hour or so of just driving around, we decided it was probably time for her to get back to her husband to talk him into becoming a blimp like me and for me to get back to my room as I had an early flight the next morning. We both struggled back into our clothes as best we could and as she dropped me off she gave me another seductive kiss and whispered in my ear, "keep those surplus calories coming Fatty."

*Chapter 7: Back to San Fran*

I quickly packed my bag the next morning, including the remains of the candy bars provided by client #2. I REALLY loved those things and was hoping the two boxes he promised had already arrived back home in San Francisco. How I'd love Lexie to feed those to me in bed, preferably while riding my big belly, wobbling it up and down with one hand and feeding me the sweet chocolatey goodness with the other. I could really see myself reaching her quarter ton goal if my client would just keep sending me boxes of the stuff. 

On the flight back I was so glad that I could afford to fly business class as the lie back seat was still big enough for me and I didn't feel like I was going to crush the person next to me or have rolls of fat flowing over the arm rest. Also, there were endless snacks of which I took full advantage. I couldn't believe how this short trip had supercharged my appetite again and I was wondering how much weight I'd put on over the last couple of days. When I finally got full about halfway across the country, I laid the seat back and took a little nap, followed by more snacks as we got closer to California. 

It was about Noon when I arrived and Lexie faithfully met me at the airport, throwing her arms around me to see how much fatter I'd gotten. "I think you've probably put on a few pounds since you left -- must have been all those candy bars -- oh, and by the way, your client's goodies arrived -- the two boxes of candy bars you mentioned -- there must be 400 bars in each box -- and he sent a note saying he's going to send more every month! You, my dear, are going to get SO fat!" 

So I told her the story of client #1, starting out that "maybe it's good then because my entertainment client thought I was almost fat enough to get myself a reality show and she offered to help sign me up with an agent. Thought it would be a hit on basic cable." 

"That, my Tubby Hubby, would be so sexy -- my husband playing himself -- or maybe your future self -- a 600 pound super business consultant. Too fat to fit through the doors of his client's offices but smart enough to solve all of their complex business problems. They could have episodes booking you with consulting gigs with Krispy Kreme, Dunkin' Donuts, Pillsbury, and lots of other fattening clients. You could eat their products while giving them advice and get even fatter! Of course it would be a hit my Fat Baby" and reached over and grabbed a handful of belly fat and gave it a good shake. 

"I don't think I'm quite ready for that my dear ..." 

"But you gotta admit it's a great fantasy, huh Tubby? Now let's get some food in that belly of yours" and she took an exit and went through the In and Out Burger drive thru. "A triple burger with the works, an extra extra large fry, and a large chocolate shake." 

When we got home Lexie stripped my clothes off and lead me directly to the scale. "441 pounds my glorious blimp of a husband -- you put on five pounds in New York in a couple of days! I took the afternoon off, so let's go to the bedroom and celebrate my husband being 'reality show fat'!" 

As she was pushing me down the hall toward the bedroom, I've got an idea -- bring about 10 or 12 of those candy bars." And we lived out my fantasy from that morning, with Lexie riding me, slowly, with her breasts perched atop my mounded belly, gripping my side roll with one hand wobbling it up and down, and her free hand stuffing candy bars into my waiting mouth one after the other. It was so f-----g erotic and she whispered to me in her sexiest voice, "I can feel you getting fatter right under me -- so many calories in these candy bars -- keep eating and gaining for me you enormous blubbery blimp of a man -- I'm gonna make you the fattest man in San Fran!" That was all it took for me and I exploded my load into her causing a moan of "oh Fatty I love you so much." 

"I love you too babe and keep those surplus calories coming!"

*Chapter 8: The Feeding Chair*

Call it the kink in me, but I've always been fascinated by the idea of special furniture to help enable a hugely fat man to get the act done with a much smaller woman without his belly getting in the way. And it's even better if it can serve as a feeding platform to get him even fatter. 

For instance, King Edward VII -- who was quite the BHM and apparently had as many sexual conquests as Wilt Chamberlain -- commissioned a special chair for use in his favorite Paris bordello. Even after seeing pictures of the device, I can't figure out who and what was supposed to go where, but apparently it supported his vast weight and enabled him to be serviced by two women simultaneously! It was known as the 'siege d'amour' or love-seat. 

Quite coincidentally, Lexie and I went antique shopping in Marin County the weekend after my return from New York. Being the considerate wife she is, she packed about two dozen of my beloved candy bars from New York and fed them to me one by one as we drove north across the Golden Gate. At my present weight I suspected this would be one of the last times I would be able to fit my massive blubber belly behind the wheel of my Benz convertible, so I relished the opportunity to get out and drive with the top down. And it was just an added bonus having my beautiful wife keep me stuffed with chocolate along the way. I went through 18 of them by the time we reached our destination, a big warehouse full of eclectic antiques. 

About mid-way through the warehouse, we spotted it at the same time, and gave each other a look of sheer excitement. It was magnificent and beautiful and we had to have it. It was ... an old heavy duty dentist's chair! 

I can't find the image now, but one of my favorites over the years from Fantasy Feeder (or was it Dims?) was a pen and ink drawing of a fat man with a giant mounded belly sitting in a dentist chair with a couple of skinny nurses feeding him. I always thought that was a super-hot gaining fantasy, but never seriously imagined that I might live out the fantasy in real life. 

We immediately started checking out the chair and we must have looked serious enough that the owner came over to give us the sales pitch. 

"That would be a really interesting conversation piece in your home and it's really comfortable. Sometimes late in the day after I lock the doors I'll lie down and take a nap." 

Then Lexie decided to have some fun with the owner and me -- "well, we like it but we have one big concern -- this one here (pointing to me) is so damn fat I'm afraid this won't support him -- we don't want to pay $200 and have him crush it under his tonnage the first time he tries it out." 

The owner was the consummate salesman -- he didn't seem the least bit fazed and told us he had the original paperwork that came with the chair and that it was built to withstand 800 pound loads. Lexie fired off again -- "good it might hold Fatty here for another few months -- he's closing in on 500 pounds now." 

To which the owner replied, "good, do we have a sale?" We didn't have room in the convertible, so we arranged for it to be shipped and it would probably take about a week for the truck to deliver. 

On the way home, Lexie asked me if I remembered the image of the fat man in the dentist chair and I responded "of course, why do you think I was so excited to see it there?" But then Lexie reminded me that the image showed two women feeding the incredibly fat man and said "we'll have to see if we can find another feeder to help me out -- it's getting to be a full time job keeping that belly of yours full -- getting you to the point where you'll be reality show fat and get that big cable show contract!" 

I told her that I was fine with just one feeder and that I loved her for everything she was doing for me, except for one thing -- we were five minutes into the drive home and she STILL had not unwrapped one of my candy bars for me! She laughed and unwrapped two and stuffed them both in my mouth at the same time -- "what Fatty wants, Fatty gets!" 

Then she shocked the hell out of me, saying "you know, Ruby has been hinting around that she'd like to invite the two of us for a pool party in her backyard." 

"Nosy neighbor Ruby? Wasn't she the one consoling you about how fat I've gotten and wondering if you were still able to find my dick buried beneath the mountain of fat rolls? That Ruby?" 

"You know she's not that bad and we've actually bonded a lot more over your blubber -- I really think she's into all your jelly -- in fact, maybe she could be your second feeder! Whatdayathink Big Boy? She invited us over for next Saturday and I told her we'd come."

(Continued in post 6 of this thread)


----------



## Tom the pig 8 (Aug 6, 2014)

I am really loving this story. Thanks for your efforts


----------



## Fiji (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks Tom -- glad you're enjoying my stuff -- it was fun to write too!


----------



## Craiger16 (Aug 8, 2014)

Great story! Both parts are fantastic!


----------



## Fiji (Aug 16, 2014)

*Chapter 9: Pool Party at Ruby's*

It was the next Saturday and our antique emporium find, the old dentist's chair, arrived and Lexi had it installed in a small room off our kitchen so it and I could be closer to the food when seated in my new feeding apparatus. 

But unfortunately we didn't get to break it in as we were supposed to be at our neighbor Ruby's at 2 that afternoon for her pool party. This being San Francisco, the home of small lots, it wasn't much of a pool, more like a glorified hot tub. But since the temperature was in the low 70s, a heated pool was a good thing that day. 

Lexi had ordered me a pair of 6X Hawaiian board shorts and they had arrived the day before. She insisted that I wear them to Ruby's along with a white polo shirt that made me look even fatter. 

We kind of expected some other neighbors but when we arrived we found we were the only ones invited to the little soiree. Ruby escorted us to her small backyard and the so-called pool. She had a grill going and what appeared to be a dozen burgers and two dozen hot dogs ready to thrown on the grill. Lexi made a comment that it was a lot of food for just three people and Ruby just patted me on the tummy and said "we don't want the big man here to get hungry, do we?" 

Then Ruby wrapped one arm around my waist (and started playing with one of my side rolls) and told me that it had been so long since she had seen me and that she was amazed by "all the weight you've packed on, but you look so good -- just like a prosperous businessman from the turn of the last century." 

Then she suggested that we all strip to our swim suits and take a dip in the pool while the grill reached optimal cooking conditions. As Lexi stifled a laugh, Ruby then reached down and grabbed the bottom of my polo shirt and started pulling it over my head, stopping to admire my top roll and my mighty man breasts that rested nicely on top. "My, you've gotten even fatter than I thought -- if you weren't married to Lexi I could just eat you up you're so cute and fat." 

Lexi joined the fray, saying "I weighed him just this morning and he's up to 454 pounds," then gave my breasts a shake and continued "so he is a very fat man indeed." Lexi went on "Tubby here just won't stop eating -- he's gained 13 pounds just since coming back from New York ten days ago -- one of his clients, a candy company, sent him two packing boxes of candy bars and he just won't lay off them -- he's already through one and a half of the boxes! And you wouldn't believe how turned on he got when I told him about your comments about him being too fat to make love to." 

"You didn't tell him that, did you? I was just having fun with you to see how you reacted. You know I think your husband is a very sexy man, particularly with this and these," squeezing my boobs and giving my belly rolls a shake. "Now you two get in and enjoy the pool while I start grilling some food for our big man here." 

Fifteen minutes later, she said she was ready for us and was she. She had prepared a half dozen burgers, one each for her and Lexi and four for me, plus a dozen hotdogs, one each for the them and ten for me! We sat on her patio with my rolls hanging over the arms of my chair. I got down three of the four burgers and a couple of hotdogs, but was simply too full to eat more. Sensing my dilemma, Lexi picked up a hotdog without the bun and goaded me to eat more -- "you can do it Tubby" and then forced the hotdog into my mouth, then another, and another. 

Then Ruby asked if she could help and she pulled the waistband of my now taut 6X trunks down below my bottom roll to relieve some pressure. "Does that feel better now my sexy neighbor?" Then she began kneeding my fat rolls, saying "let's see if we can free up some room in this big old belly of yours." After a few moments of this, she picked up another hotdog with one hand and squeezed my fat cheeks with the other to make me open my mouth and chew. Then the last six hotdogs went down in minutes and I begged for mercy from my two feeders -- "no more, no more, I think I'm gonna explode." 

Just then, Lexi told Ruby that we should adjourn to our house so she could show Ruby our new acquisition. But first, she asked Ruby to cook up the other dozen hotdogs ...

*Chapter 10: Christening of the Feeding Chair*

As Ruby started grilling the rest of the hotdogs (and as I would soon find out, the rest of the burgers too), Lexi waddled me back to our house two doors down (of course after getting my shirt back over my belly). 

Once home, she fetched me a 12-ounce Coke and told me to chug it all at once, to attempt to elicit a burp to ease the pressure in my bloated belly. That did the trick and I let out one that Ruby could probably hear two doors down. 

Then Lexi pulled off my shirt again and then pulled down my board shorts to relieve a little more pressure on my belly. Then she had me lay down on the couch so she could kneed my belly rolls to try to free up more space for the next stuffing. 

That's when I asked her what was up with her and Ruby. "When did you girls get so buddy-buddy? I thought you used to barely tolerate the woman and now you're letting her stuff me and God knows what else she has planned ..." 

"We actually bonded over YOU my sweet fat dumpling. I'll admit, I was really pissed when she called the night I got back from Virginia and was grilling me about your sudden weight gain. But then I ran into her the next night as I came home from work and she apologized profusely and invited me into her house for tea. I knew you were going to be late, so I accepted her offer and we spent two hours talking about things." 

"And I suppose I was the thing you were chatting about?" 

"Not entirely. She told me about her ex-husband, the one who set her up in that great house, who was a chubby guy like you whom she had always encouraged to gain. He always refused, but then one day he leaves her for a 25 year old who has since fattened him up to 350 pounds. She was shattered by it and then when we moved in, she admitted that she had a crush on you and your big belly." 

"I'd have never imagined ..." 

"Well it's true and her crush went into overdrive when you fattened up while I was away. She asked me what happened to make you get so fat and she was dumbfounded when I told her I gave you a hall pass and that I wanted to see just how much you could gain while I was away. When I told her about the video you sent me with your belly rolls jiggling up and down our steps, she begged to see it and I just happened to have my iPad with me so I showed it to her. It was all she could do not to grab her vibrator!" 

Just then, Ruby walked in with the rest of the pool party food and Lexi showed her into the kitchen, where they put the hotdogs and burgers into the warming drawer, in order to give me a little more of a respite before the stuffing began anew. 

I didn't feel like I could move off the couch, so I asked Lexi if she could bring me my shirt and perhaps some underwear to cover my nakedness. Ruby laughed and gave me a backhand slap to the belly and told me not to worry because "there's no way I could see your junk with all those rolls of jelly in the way!" Then she kneeled by the couch (since there was no room to sit) and started kneeding my rolls and playing with my titties until Lexi interrupted her to show her our new acquisition in the next room. 

When they returned, Ruby told me to expect the stuffing of my life. Then Lexi said "Ruby, speaking of stuffing, did I tell you about Tubby's trip to New York, when one of his entertainment industry clients offered to set him up with agent so that he could do a reality show?" 

"A reality show? Tell me more." 

"Well, he had gained so much weight that she called him "reality show fat" and thought if he gained a hundred pounds more she could definitely interest a cable network on a show based on his life." 

Ruby said "I want to be in that show." 

And I said "you will have to be in the show since you now seem to be my second feeder." Both girls laughed and started probing my girth again. 

Ruby then asked "where are those candy bars I've been hearing so much about?" and Lexi scurried off to retrieve the second half eaten box load. Ruby gasped "that's a huge box and you've finished off one and a half of those in ten days since you got back? No wonder you're 450 pounds and at this rate you'll be a quarter ton in no time!" 

I was still painfully stuffed but the sight of the box suddenly gave me a craving for the chocolate delights. Ruby pulled two candy bars out of the box and handed one to Lexi, then they started unwrapping them and dangling them in my direction. I licked my lips and then started slowly opening and closing my mouth like i wanted to bite down on the sweet sugary goodness, which set Ruby off -- "my God, you're stuffed to the gills and you still want these candy bars don't you -- you are such a greedy glutton -- scratch my comment about you being 500 pounds, if we let you you'd probably eat your way to a half ton!" 

I was getting more and more desperate for the candy, however, and I begged them to feed me. Then the girls cruelly dangled the candy bars to within inches of my waiting maw, then ate them themselves! I showed a look of shock and sadness on my face. 

Then Ruby pulled two more out of the box and asked Lexi "more?" Lexi's reply was that she would love to, but that the candy bars had one side effect. "What's that" asked Ruby -- and Lexi puffed out her cheeks and held her arms out to mimic a huge belly and replied "they make you FAT, silly, just look at what they've done to Tubby here!" That set all three of giggling hysterically. 

Then Lexi notified us that it was time to christen the feeding chair. The extra time had enabled me to digest a little more of my first stuffing and they waddled me to the next room and got me situated in dentist's chair. Just like the deviantArt classic anime drawing, Ruby stood near my head and was playing with my breasts, commenting on how plush they were and bigger than hers or Lexi's, while Lexi stood near my midsection slapping my rolls to send ripples throughout my fat flesh. Then Lexi asked Ruby to help pull my belly back "to see what's buried beneath." When they did so, the girls were treated to a very full erection on my part. Ruby laughed and commented she'd never have known that was hiding underneath all that blubber! 

The girls then went to fetch the goodies out of the warming drawer and also came back with squirt bottles of ketchup and mustard. Then they took turns feeding me hotdogs, with an occasional burger thrown in between, and squirting a ketchup or mustard chaser into my mouth to help me chew. And after each one I did a long drag on a two-liter Coke. 

About midway through the remaining hotdogs and burgers, the girls sensed that I was totally stuffed again and didn't want to go any further. So Ruby decided to incentivize me to finish, moving herself down to my midsection and massaging my rolls to free up space. Then she commanded me to hold my belly back with both hands and she commenced to spread my legs apart and start massaging somewhere else. She expertly kneeded my pubic roll then moved to my erect member and gave it a lick with the tip of her tongue. 

"Let's play a game Fatty -- I'll keep playing licky licky sucky sucky as long as you keep eating. But if you stop chewing, I stop playing the game." 

I didn't know what I needed more -- relief from the stuffing or relief for my throbbing cock -- but I selfishly chose the latter. "Start stuffing again," I told Lexi, and she did and Ruby started licking and sucking. As Ruby's mouth was full, Lexi whispered in my ear "I can't believe you have gotten so fat, you're a human blimp, just an elephantine man, I can't believe we can still find your cock underneath all that blubber." 

That was all it took and even though there was one burger and one hotdog left, I blew my load into Ruby's expert mouth and begged my two feeders to stop the stuffing.

*Chapter 11: Another Business Trip to New York*

I was 454 on the day of the christening of the eating chair. Ruby became a fixture at our house as we invited her for a weekly eating chair stuffing session and my weight continued to increase with each session. Soon it was two months later and I was up to 490 pounds and my two feeders, Lexi and Ruby, were delighted with the results. 

By then, they had stopped calling me by my name completely and just referred to me as Fatty or Fatso or Fat Boy or Fat Stuff -- I've got to admit was a total turn on for me everytime! So much so I really looked forward to the weekly sessions, which always ended in one of them giving me a BJ while the other one stuffed me silly. The last few sessions, the girls had played the "donut game" with me, having taken the idea from baconpancakes' great gainer story "Research." They would buy three dozen KrispyKreme or Dunkin' donuts and as long as I kept eating the sucking continued. 

Unfortunately, it was about time for another trip to New York to see my three clients. I was completely hesitant for them to see just how much fatter I had gotten in three months. Lexi was great for my self-confidence, telling me that they were paying for my top notch consulting advice and wouldn't care if I was almost a quarter ton blob of blubber. She had some vacation she needed to use, so I decided to invite her to come with me. I would love having her there with me, plus, at almost 500 pounds, I definitely needed some help from someone just to get around. 

We decided to make it a five-day trip so that I could stagger the client meetings and have more time for ourselves. I mentioned to my clients that I was bringing Lexi and each of them invited us to dinner with their spouses, which I figured might be Hell for me, but I couldn't refuse. I could see their skinny spouses treating us like a circus act, the quarter ton human blimp with his lovely 110 pound wife and counting every calorie I shoved in my mouth, judging my every bite. 

On the first day, I had another great meeting with my entertainment client, Allison, and she liked my recommendations and on the spot re-upped my contract for another $100,000 to study some other issues. But I still dreaded dinner with Allison and her husband. But her husband, Bill, turned out to be an agent and he brought up the idea of the reality show that Allison had mentioned at our last meeting. Lexi giggled and told them that SHE thought it was a great idea and the publicity would lead to increased consulting business for me. Then, we got down to a serious business conversation about the nuts and bolts of a reality series and what it would mean for me. 

First off, Bill thought I wasn't fat enough (as if almost 500 pounds isn't fat enough). He asked me how much I weighed and I told him 490, then he insisted that I order extra appetizers and desserts. "I think you should be closer to 600 pounds -- that would really sell with the cable networks and maybe even CBS, ABC, or NBC." "600 pounds? I asked. "Will the network pay to help me lose some of the weight afterwards?" "We can certainly write that into the contract." 

I came out to the dinner suitably impressed and agreed to continue talking to Bill about the idea. Back at the hotel, Lexi was also suitably impressed. "I can't believe my husband might actually eat his way to 600 pounds -- that is SO sexy." She quickly stripped me of my clothes and used all of her 110 pounds to push me on my back on the bed, where I felt like a big beached whale. Then she arranged all the items from the room's snack center next to me on the bed and commenced a very sexy striptease while I tore into a giant sized Snickers and then a four pack of Reese's cups. 

Then she asked me "you like to eat don't you Fatty?" I admitted I that I couldn't stop eating while she was around, always encouraging me to get fatter. 

"Well then Fatty, this is going to be a long night for you -- just you keep eating while I provide a little entertainment." Then she started playing with her pert little breasts and bent over with her back to me and showed me her groceries, all the while playing with herself. I kept stuffing all the candy in my mouth while she moaned that it was so hot seeing me eat everything in the room. 

Then she grabbed her vibrator from the bedside table drawer and started manipulating herself, moaning for me to "keep eating Fatty, we need to get you to 600 pounds for the show." By that time I was tearing into the macadamia nuts and potato chips and downing Cokes and Sprites in a few gulps to wash the salty treats down (but no Diet Cokes or Coke Zeros!). 

By the time she orgasmed, I was finishing off a whole jar of gummy bears, which was the last uneaten item in the food stash. She came over and joined me in the bed, after first moving aside all the wrappers, jars, and other evidence of my total gluttony. She snuggled up to my bulging belly and whispered in my ear -- "you're incredible babe -- I can't believe you're such a f----g glutton -- you ate EVERYTHING and you're going to get so much fatter. By the end of the week I'll be surprised if you can fit through the hotel room door." 

"I know -- I actually feel myself getting fatter I think!" 

Then she reached under my expanded pubic roll, felt around a bit, and found my erect cock buried deep underneath. "Hmmm, I think somebody got turned on by my little exhibition just now." Then I hammed it up a bit and told her my belly wasn't the only thing getting fatter and that she should check it out and I reached down and pulled my belly back with both hands. She climbed on and mimicking Lilly von Stupp from Blazing Saddles, said "it's twue, it's twue, it's twue about what you said about your fat cock." I told her to "f----k me you Teutonic slut!" "I'm going to f---k you alright, Herr Fatty, you know you're fatter than the f----g Hindenburg and I'm going to make you even Fatter!" She acted like a woman possessed, slapping my belly with her open palms, then violently sloshing it from right to left and back again, and wobbling it up and down on her thighs to drive me deeper into her. I was getting so fat that I wasn't much use except for an occasional arching of my back and a few weak efforts at thrusting with my hips, but it didn't matter because Lexi was in complete control and she manipulated my mass expertly, bringing me to a massive ejaculation and a final moan of pleasure from my super sexy wife. 

It was such a wild ride and I was so full from dinner and the destruction of the snack cabinet, I was really glad that I had scheduled a free day between each meeting. But if we had done all this after a hard day of work, imagine what my lovely bride had in store for me tomorrow ...

*Chapter 12: New York, New York, What a Fattening Town!*

I was so full from cleaning out the snack cabinet and mini-fridge that I could barely sleep. I was SO glad that I had a day in between my first and second client meetings so I could recover a bit and get some rest. 

Lexi couldn't sleep either and around 2 a.m. she got up and called room service, asking them to deliver one of every dessert they had left. I groaned my displeasure, but she said "we've gotta work on getting you up to 600 pounds my fat baby." 

The room service guy arrived about 20 minutes later and Lexi had put on the hotel's terry cloth bathrobe by then and pulled the covers up over my great domed belly. The room service guy was totally flummoxed seeing this beautiful 110 pound woman with my close to 500 pound blubbery self, plus all the evidence of my earlier pig out spread out on the floor around the bed. Lexi hammed it up with the guy, saying "you just wouldn't believe the appetite on this one -- I try to make him stop eating, but he has no self-control -- it's not my fault -- he's just an eating machine." That left the poor guy even more flummoxed, but Lexi made it right by giving him a $50 tip and sending him on his way. "Now let's play Stuff the Fatty." 

There were five different desserts, plus four different types of ice creams and sorbets and they all went down into my gullet. Even though still a bit full from before, they were delicious and I took them down with surprising ease, with Lexi teasing my cock and teasing me about how fat I was throughout the process. I wanted to take her so bad, but when the stuffing was complete, I had to beg pardon to go to the bathroom to relieve myself. As I walked back into the bedroom, I found that my skinny little bride had removed the bathrobe and had slid herself to the foot of the bed with her legs arranged as if they were in an OBGYN's stirrups. 

"Come on over Tubby and take me -- I want to feel the weight of that belly on top of me." 

As I got closer, she commanded me to lift my belly. Once situated in the right place I dropped my belly onto her and it covered her torso all the way to her pert breasts! She remarked "another hundred pounds Fatty and your belly will tuck nicely under my chin" and she grabbed it with all her might and gave it a tremendously sexy shake. "Now start f-----g me Lardo! Put your weight into it!!!" 

I was grossly out of shape and my knees started to buckle after a dozen or so thrusts from the standing position. Sensing my lack of physical endurance from the dominant position, Lexi started encouraging, then berating me. "Come on Fatso, you can do it, I know you can" then "I can't believe you're getting too fat to f--k properly, I know you've got to be 500 pounds by now, you've almost doubled your weight in just a few months, and you just can't stop eating, can you Blubber Boy?" 

That was what I needed and I came on my next thrust, then my knees finally gave out and I collapsed all my weight on top of her. With her legs spread wide I was afraid she might pull her thigh muscles or worse, but I guess she was used by now to my wide load and she came out just fine. After a few seconds I regained enough strength to hoist myself off her and get back in bed. I had no trouble sleeping after that as I was pooped. 

I felt her get out of bed around 6 and kind of figured out that she was putting on her exercise gear, but then I drifted back to sleep. Then I awoke around 7:30 to find her signing the room service check and giving the room service guy another big tip (it was the same poor guy from the wee hours of the morning). She commanded him "I need you to ensure that the mini-bar and snack cabinet are fully restocked by lunch time and then we'll probably need another refresh tonight before bed." She gave him what looked to be a Benjamin, so I had no doubt he'd come through for us.

Lexi looked so sexy in her form fitting exercise outfit, showing off her delightful thigh gap, which had come as the result of relentless exercise since her return from Virginia. I got an instant erection, but I wasn't sure if it was from her hot bod or from the food cart loaded full of breakfast treats ... she said she had ordered everything on the breakfast menu! 

And thus began a full day and night of gluttony, so much so that the next morning there was little doubt in my mind that I had reached the quarter ton mark that Lexi for so long had wished for me. As I put on the new suit I had custom made just for this trip, I noticed that it seemed a little snug even though I had it made with a lot of extra room. 

At 9 a.m., I headed down to the lobby to catch a cab to Liz's office. She was amazed to see how much weight I had packed on. And she still looked great with her pudginess all in the right places -- ample boobage, a cute little belly, big sexy hips, a killer arse, and great shapely long legs. 

"My God man, how much do you weigh now?" 

"490 right before we left, but I've eaten so much in the last couple of days I wouldn't be surprised if I've broken 500." 

"So you mean you've probably gained over 50 pounds in just three months?" 

"I guess so." 

Then she said "I so look forward to meeting your wife tonight -- I want to hear all of her secrets of how she helped get you so f___g fat, so that I can try them out on my husband." 

So I asked "has he gained any since our last meeting?" 

"He has and I have you to thank for it -- I told him about how you had ballooned since the last time I had seen you and that you had done it for your wife." 

"So how much?" 

"Nothing like you, but he's put on 30 pounds or so over the last three months, bringing him to around 330." 

"Well Liz, I'd love to talk more about fat, but your time is valuable and we should probably get down to business." As with my first client visit, it went well, and she liked the approach I was taking to the project, meaning I was earning my half million dollar fee. 

She had a lunch conflict, so we bid adieu around Noon and she again said she was looking forward to dinner. 

Lexi and I arrived at the swank Manhattan restaurant around 8 and she immediately hit it off with Liz. And I really liked Liz's husband, Sam, who seemed about 10 years older than her and who was retired from a big Wall Street law firm. 

Once in our private room, Liz got to the point, telling Lexi that she simply must tell her how she had gotten me so fat. Sam and I both rolled our eyes, then Lexi explained: "It really wasn't difficult at all. He used to be self-conscious about his weight but had begun to get a lot more comfortable about it, then one day I found him playing with his fat rolls and lifting and dropping his belly -- he seemed to really be into his weight. So then, I knew there was a 400 pound man waiting to emerge and that he just needed a little encouragement. That's when I found out that he just has no willpower around food whatsoever. Once he hit 400 with ease, I knew there was a 500 pound man waiting to get out and I just gave him the means to get there." 

Then Liz said, "he told me today that he thinks he's now over 500 pounds -- sounds like you've been stuffing him here on this trip -- so what's next, 600 pounds I hope?" 

"Funny you should ask -- Two Ton here just can't stop eating, so I'm thinking in a year or less he'll be 600 pounds." Sam's jaw dropped. 

Then Lexi asked "and what about Sam here? I hear you're trying to fatten him up too." 

"He's such a little thing -- maybe I need to give him some encouragement, starting with tonight's meal." 

Liz then proceeded to order one of every appetizer for the table, which really just meant Sam and me. While the two of chowed down on appetizers (and I must say Sam seemed to have quite the appetite for a mere 330 pounder), the two girls kept talking. 

Lexi commented how beautiful Liz was and said "I might think of getting a little heavier myself if I could look like you Liz -- your body rocks!" Liz responded in kind, "and I might think of losing weight if I could look like you Lexi -- you're so tiny and your body looks so tight -- your arms look like guns with all those muscles and you've got such great legs! And the juxtaposition of seeing you all toned and buff next to this big mountain of lard -- he must make five of you!" 

"Not quite," Lexi answered, "but in another 50 pounds he will." 

Liz poked Sam in the ribs and said "I can't wait for YOU to be that fat. I want you to be at least double my weight." 

Sam got a sly look on is face, "so you want me to be 800 pounds?" Liz looked like she was going to hit him, but instead laughed heartily along with the rest of us. 

Once we finished dessert -- again everything on the menu -- Liz invited us to their apartment and revealed her motive for doing so -- weighing the two fat guys. "I just bought my Tubby here a new scale that goes up to 800 pounds and it's time to try it out on a real heavyweight," i.e., me.


----------



## Fiji (Aug 16, 2014)

*Chapter 13: Stuffing and Weighing*

Sam and I sat moaning in the back of the Town Car as we were both stuffed to the gills. I was pretty impressed with Sam, as even though he was a light weight at only 330 pounds or so, his appetite was almost as big as mine even though I was pushing 500 pounds and had had a lot more time to stretch my stomach out to accommodate big loads like tonight's. 

The girls obliged us by unbuckling our belts and unfastening our slacks to give us some give our bulging bellies more room. Then they pulled our underwear waist bands down below our bottom rolls to relieve even more pressure. When Lexi pulled mine down, Liz gasped to see how much bigger my bottom roll had gotten in three months, but fortunately not revealing that she and I had explored each other's bodies a bit on my last trip. 

Liz asked Lexi "can I feel it?" and Lexi graciously obliged. Then Liz started kneeding my bottom roll and complimenting Lex on how well she had fattened me up. Then sensing that Sam was getting a tad jealous, she shifted her attention to his not as big, but still quite impressive bottom roll (like me he had a split belly with distinct top and bottom halves) and complimenting him on how he was growing so nicely. 

Just then, we were approaching an all-nite diner and Liz ordered the driver to pull over so she could go in to check out their dessert case. While the Town Car idled, Liz and Lexi went in and came out ten minutes later with four boxes of treats, which Sam and I knew were destined for our bellies. 

Fifteen minutes later we were in front of Sam's and Liz's apartment building. The girls helped us tuck in our shirts, fasten and zip our pants, and get our belts buckled in order not to embarrass ourselves with the doorman. Then we went to their tenth floor apartment, which with four bedrooms took up half the floor. While Lexi and I did pretty well between us and were definitely part of the 1%, we immediately knew that Sam and Liz were in a totally different part of the 1% than us -- their apartment was totally awesome and must have cost them at least $10 million. 

Once through the door, Liz told Lexi, let's get a drink and let these two gluttons relax a bit. Each of us then went to separate easy chairs and took off our pants altogether to get some room to breathe. And both of us were asleep within minutes -- after all, it was hard work eating that much! 

About a half hour later, we were awakened from our sleep by the girls, who got us to our feet and started stripping us to our underwear. Then Liz said "this way to the scale" and we entered the huge master bath with gold fixtures to find an old fashioned platform scale with the huge circular readout with the large arrow to point to your weight. 

The girls then stripped to their bras and panties, then each of them unclasped the other's bra, then started playing with each other's titties, Lexi's firm D cups and Liz's heavier floppier models, probably at least double D's. Sam and I glanced at each other and it was obvious we were both turned on. Then Liz said "it's your turn to play boys" and each of us went to our respective spouse and started feeling up, licking and kissing their magnificent breasts. 

Then both girls broke away for our grasp and Lexi announced it was time for our weigh-ins. As the lightest, Lexi went first and was a whopping 109 pounds and she flexed her arm and leg muscles for us to show us that she was by far the most in shape of the group. And Liz even pointed out that Lexi had the elusive thigh gap as we could see through a decent sized spot where her thighs came together. 

Next was Liz, whom I thought was totally gorgeous with her clothes off. 212 pounds, but as I mentioned before, it was all in the right places -- breasts, hips, and butt. While I loved Lexi's skinny little body, I was a little jealous of Sam at that point. 

Next was Sam and he weighed more than expected -- 342 -- and Liz came over and gave him a big hug and a very long kiss, she was so excited. 

Then came the fattest of the fatties and I had in fact broken the quarter ton mark -- 504 -- a 14 pound gain in only four days since leaving San Francisco. Lexi was so ecstatic she started kissing me and feeling up my man boobage, then she let her hands sink lower and started lifting and dropping my belly, which seemed to drive Liz a little crazy too and maybe even Sam a bit. 

Then Liz said "why don't we put these big boys in bed and start feeding them the treats we bought from the diner?" So she led us all to the master bedroom's king sized bed and laid us both down, then the two girls started spreading donuts and eclairs and cupcakes and pastries around both of our bodies and started hand feeding both of us. It was so erotic! It took us maybe an hour to polish off all four boxes, then Lexi asked if it was time to go whale riding and the two beauties climbed upon their men to start riding. However, since I was so much fatter than Sam, Lexi had to ask Liz to dismount from her smaller whale and help move my belly out of the way so she could reach my throbbing dick. 

Once Lexi was mounted in my fat saddle, Liz climbed aboard her man, and they both started riding us side by side. Occasionally, Liz would reach over and squeeze one of my gyrating tits or catch a squeeze of my belly rolls, while Lexi would reach over and play with one of Liz's tits or squeeze one of her side rolls. 

Sam and I were totally stuffed but we enjoyed the rides and seeing each other's hot spouses in all their glory. I for one was hoping we could repeat this on my next New York trip!

*Chapter 14: Final Client Meeting of the Trip*

With over 800 pounds of Sam and me plus over 200 pounds of Liz and a mere 109 for Lexi, there really wasn't enough room for all of us in the master bedroom king, so Liz lead Lexi and me off to a queen sized bed in another bedroom. As my 500 + pounds lumbered off to the other room, Liz sprinted a few steps ahead and looked over her shoulder so she could see my excess flesh ripple with every heavy step I took. "Oh I just can't wait until Sam gets as fat as you!" Then she just stopped in my path and started lifting and dropping my belly to see it shake even more. 

"Lexi, you are so lucky to have this big elephantine mass of a husband -- he is so handsome and his belly is so sexy. Promise you'll let me see him like this when he hits 600!" 

"Of course girlfriend -- anything for you -- as long as you let me play with Sam's belly like that when he gets this big." 

"Deal!" 

I awoke the next morning still tired from the festivities the night before and Lexi and I begged Liz's pardon and made a hasty departure after a huge breakfast, almost all of which was consumed by Sam (I swore he would be 400 or 500 pounds in no time) and myself. 

I just really needed to get some more rest, plus I had some work to finish before my presentation tomorrow to Tim, my snack food and candy client. I was kind of dreading that one since Tim was the fittest of men, no doubt with six pack abs beneath his custom tailored dress shirt. While I'd loved the candy bars he'd provided on my last trip (and the monthly two box refreshes he sent me), I thought he was a little too condescending to me and teased just a little too much about my girth (it's one thing for chubby chasing woman to do it, but not him!). 

I was so tired that Lexi even decided to give me a break from the constant stuffings that day and that night. I still ate enough for three normal people but we kept the appetizers and desserts to a minimum (only two or three instead of the whole menu) and passed up the late night room service stuffing. It was maybe the first time I'd eaten "sensibly" on the whole trip! 

When I arrived at Tim's office a little before 9, he greeted me warmly, but seemed to have trouble taking in all of me. "Wow, big fella, you look like you've really enjoyed all of the candy bars I sent, and I mean ALL!" 

"Yep, those things are great" and I patted my tummy with both hands, "and as you can see they don't last long in my house." 

"I'll say -- you look like you've gained at least 50 pounds since our last meeting." 

I decided to play along and admitted "it's more like 60 and in only three months -- in fact, I just broke the 500 pound mark." 

"Get out" he said -- "but you know, you look pretty good for a fat man. How's the wife liking the new you? " 

"She's loving it -- in fact, she's the reason I've gained so much -- I discovered she likes me fat and I've put on almost 240 pounds." 

Just then, he looked like he'd had a brainstorm. "You know what big guy, I know we're having dinner with the wives tonight, but we should get together for lunch too. My wife came into town on the train with me this morning and is doing some shopping on Fifth Avenue, so I can have her meet us and you can have your wife meet us too." 

So he called his wife Peggy and I called Lexi to set things up. 

After finishing our business, we caught a cab to a posh lunch and dinner spot and both girls were waiting for us. I think Tim was a little surprised that Lexi was this 109 beauty with long legs and a trim sexy build. And I was TOTALLY surprised that Peggy was a fatty, albeit a very sexy one. She looked to be 5'8" and perhaps as much as 375 or even 400 pounds! Her legs were still great and she seemed to have a nice round ass, a large (but not overly so) bosom, and a gorgeous face with red hair and freckles (always a turn on for me). 

We had a huge lunch with Peggy and myself doing most of the consumption -- like the night before that, multiple appetizers, big main course, and multiple desserts. When finished, I for one was glad it was over because I wanted to go back to my hotel room to sleep off the food coma I was in. But then Tim really shocked me -- Peggy's and mine's plan had been to get a room and have a nooner after lunch -- I guess it's more of a 2-er now though. But she and I just conferred and we thought it might be fun to invite you guys too -- what do ya say? 

Lex and I looked a little reluctantly at each other, but then we nodded our heads yes and said "why not." Soon we were at the Plaza in a huge suite with a couple of bottles of champagne on ice, plus a huge room service spread of desserts for Peggy and me to pig out on, plus a platter of vegetables for skinny kids, Tim and Lexi, to nibble on while the fat kids got fatter. 

Unlike with Liz and Sam, it was clear that Tim wanted to swing. I wasn't sure how I felt about another man touching my wife, but I was kind of intrigued about touching Peggy who looked simply sumptuous. But I still held off, wondering what if my dear Lexi found out she really enjoyed being with a handsome skinny guy like Tim ... so I pulled her to a corner and we whispered in each other's ears. She reassured me that no skinny guy was going to sweep her off her feet -- that I was her man -- and she loved me and not to worry if we got a little unconventional with Tim and Peggy. 

Then Tim came out with it, "why don't we do a little wife swapping this afternoon? " And surprisingly, Peggy seemed really excited by the prospect. Lexi was less exuberant, but responded "sure, why not?" I haven't been with a skinny guy since college and this one," pointing to me and giving my belly a hard slap with her hand, "has NEVER been skinny. You should have seen him sophomore year when he gained 30 pounds in less than a semester!" 

With that, Tim went over to Lexi and started removing her clothes. And I gingerly approached Peggy and started fumbling with her clothes, while she literally started ripping mine off me. Then she started talking sexy to me, "I love my skinny Timmy there, but I've been dieing for some fat on fat sex for years, and Timmy told me you are over 500 pounds now -- that's REAL fat and I want to experience it big man!" 

Then I admitted that I'd never engaged in any real fat on fat action myself and that it was on my bucket list. Then I asked, "so big girl, just how much do you weigh? "403 as of this morning." "Whoa, you are a big girl and a very sexy one at that. I bet Tim has so much fun playing with that belly and those breasts every night -- what a lucky guy!" 

At the same time, Tim and Lexi seemed to be enjoying themselves. I was totally jealous as he was doing something I could never do, even when much lighter. He had backed her up to a wall, picked her up and wrapped her long sexy legs around his small waist, and was taking her hard. I hoped she wouldn't enjoy it, but she was moaning and shrieking like when we made love. And to make matters worse, the guy was really hung, as opposed to my mid-sized member that was usually buried several inches under my public pad. 

Peggy brought me back to reality, however, as she started playing with my breasts and belly, then started pulling me toward the master bedroom king bed, while commanding me to grab one of the dessert platters. "Big Mamma's hungry" she said, although I wasn't sure if it was for me or the desserts, or both. 

We momentarily stood by the bed kissing and feeling up each other's bellies, then we each reached down and grabbed a cupcake to put in the other's mouth. We chewed slowly then another long kiss so I could taste her strawberry frosted cupcake and she could taste my chocolate. It was really sexy. 

Then, instead of going straight to the sex as our partners had, we set the tray in the middle of the bed between us and fed each other the remainder of its contents, between more kisses and more fondling of bellies and breasts. As we finished off the last of the goodies, I spread her legs and began fondling her womanhood, getting her progressively hotter. Then she pulled a nifty maneuver for a woman of over 400 pounds (obviously from a lot of practice with Tim) and quickly reversed positions with me before I knew what was happening. 

Now in the more dominant position, she ordered me to peel back my belly so she could look for my prize underneath. She seemed to care not a lick that my penis was at least three inches shorter than her skinny husband's and gave me a few licks of her tongue to get me even harder then mounted me with every ounce of her 403 pounds and started grinding. 

I was used to almost 300 pounds less weight on top of me but it was still devine. And Lexi, having finished up with Tim, came up behind her and hugged her D cups up against Peggy's back and started massaging her side rolls and reaching around to Peggy's big floppy double D's. Then Tim, sensing that Peggy and I might still be hungry, picked up a second tray of treats, placed it next to my head, and started feeding me donuts, saying that Lexi told him I needed to get to 600 pounds. "And we're going to do that for you Fat Man!" 

For every two items he fed me, he fed Peggy one and she thanked him repeatedly for making her so fat! 

I grudgingly concluded that they were a happy loving couple, just like Lexi and me, and maybe just needed a little variety once in a while. In fact, I thought I wouldn't mind repeating this on my next New York visit. 

By then, out-of-shape Peggy seemed to visibly be tiring, working on me from the top. The big girl had just about ridden herself out, so Tim moved to her side and started nibbling her neck and ears, then whispered something in her ear. She climbed off me, then laid on her back beside me, while Tim (fully recovered from his sex scene with Lexi) mounted her and started pounding hard. At the same time, after moving my enormous belly out the way, Lexi climbed atop me and started grinding furiously.


----------



## Craiger16 (Aug 21, 2014)

A great installment. But why is the cursing edited?


----------



## Fiji (Aug 22, 2014)

*Chapter 15: Airplane Hijinks*

The rest of the afternoon and evening was anti-climatic as I thought everyone, with the exception of Tim, was all ***ed out. We debated whether to call room service for dinner or to put our clothes back on and go out. Going out won out. 

The skinny ones, Tim and Lexi, seemed to have ample energy, but the fatties, Peggy and I, were dragging after all the afternoon extracurriculars. After all, I was almost 500 pounds (assuming I hadn't broken the quarter ton barrier already) and she was a little over 400 pounds and we were both horribly out of shape. So even though the skinnies would have loved to see the fatties gorge themselves at dinner, the fatties were just too tired to eat that much, so we limited ourselves to twice a normal person's portion, instead of the three or four we had indulged at lunch. 

When we finished, Lexi and I begged our departure, since we had an early morning flight back the next day. Tim gave Lexi an uncomfortably long hug, while I wrapped my arms around as much of Peggy as I could and gave her a little peck on the cheek and we said our goodbyes. 

On the cab ride back to our hotel, I sheepishly asked Lexi about how Tim was at ... well ... you know. To my relief, Lexi responded "I couldn't wait for him to be finished, it was like he hadn't banged a skinny girl in years and that he was taking out his pent up frustrations on me." 

"So his big dick wasn't all that it was supposed to be?" 

"Heaven's no! He was just poking it in me as hard as he could and it was really uncomfortable. I much prefer your model my fat sweetie" as she reached her hand under my overhang and between my legs. "And I'm going to show you how much when we get back to the hotel." 

Then she asked me about my experience with Peggy. 

"I much prefer the you on me action than the fat on fat action. It wasn't much fun as the two of us were so damned out of shape." 

Lexi interrupted, "but I love your shape" and continued to play between my legs. 

"We just got exhausted so soon -- I really need to get a personal trainer to help build up my endurance. And I was so glad when you and Tim finally stepped in to finish the job for the fatties. I was about ready to pass out I was so exhausted." 

Lexi then cooed "I loved that too Fatty -- sinking into all your softness and gently riding your 'just right' cock was exactly what I needed after dealing with Tim's bullshit." 

Then she unhooked her seatbelt, pushed me back against the door, and climbed up on my belly and start kissing me like the mad FFA she was. I caught the cabbie looking back us and smiling. Fortunately, he didn't seem to speak English well so I hoped he didn't catch much of our earlier conversation ... 

We finally arrived at our hotel and she was pulling me along as fast as my almost 500 pound body would allow. Once inside the room, she stripped me down in 15 seconds flat and pushed me onto the bed so hard I was surprised it didn't shatter (a la Saturday Morning With Evan). Then she went to a shopping bag and pulled out a box of my favorite candy bars (24 in all) and handed it to me. "I bought these for our flight home tomorrow, but what the hell -- eat them all now!" 

As I pulled the cellophane off the box and dug in to the sweet chocolate, Lexi started a very sexy strip tease, which got me very excited. "Keep eating Fatty," she exhorted me. Then she reached into her purse and pulled out her vibrator and put it between her legs as I continued to eat. "Seeing you eat like this and getting so much fatter just gets me so excited -- keep eating my lovely Fat Man -- eat until I orgasm!" 

It was so exciting seeing her excited that I kept gorging candy bars in my mouth one after the other. Finally on the 13th bar, Lexi moaned especially hard and then came a mighty squirting orgasm! I could see her knees buckle and I thought she might just pass out on the floor. 

But instead, she was in such great shape now, that she came over to me in bed, forced my legs apart, and started burrowing under my giant mountain of blubber to find my manhood. "Somebody got excited seeing his wife cum ... or was it the candy bars that did it?" "Mostly you baby, but the candy bars played a supporting role -- I just love how you are so hot and sexy with so many lady muscles and the idea of this hot little thing riding my big fat body just gets me so ***ing hot and it's only magnified when you tell me you want me to get fatter!" 

Then I reached down with both hands to pull back my belly rolls and expose more of my manhood to my expert wife. She caressed and sucked, then caressed and sucked some more, and then when I was close to coming, she climbed atop her enormously fat hubby to finish the job right. Being as tired as I was, I fell asleep almost immediately thereafter. 

We received our wake up call at 5:30 to prepare for our 8 a.m. flight from LaGuardia. Lexi had arranged for room service to arrive at 6 with breakfast and it was a huge spread. The room service guy seemed genuinely shocked both at how fat I was and how much food Lexi had ordered. He asked if we were going to be able to finish all that food and Lexi pointed at me and told him "this is all just for this one and he WILL eat it all." The room service guy laughed nervously and booked it for the door! 

Once at LaGuardia, Lexi made for one of the newsstands and bought an assortment of candy bars (Mounds, Reese's, Mr. Goodbars, Snickers, etc.) to replace the 13 I'd consumed during her strip tease the night before. 

We once again had booked business class fares to take advantage of the lean back seats that converted into beds. I really needed that feature after the day and night before -- I was still so exhausted. But not too exhausted to raid the flight attendant's snack tray as she walked around before take-off. I grabbed four bags of potato chips to augment my stash of candy bars. 

After take-off, Lexi and I both leaned our seats back into bed mode. The others around us did the same and, convinced that we had a little privacy, Lexi started playing with my belly rolls and moobs (which were now like full-fledged breasts now) under my shirt. Then she pulled out the little flight blanket provided to each business class passenger and spread it over my mid-section so that she could undo my belt and unfasten my pants in privacy. Then she reached under and really started massaging my bottom roll and the prize that lay beneath. While doing that with one hand, she managed to feed me candy bars with the other, dangling them just out of reach of my waiting mouth until I said "please?" 

Eventually though, I was just so tired that I fell asleep. But then about mid-way cross country, Lexi shook me awake and told me she had to use the lavatory. I said OK, but then she said I didn't understand. "Huh?" "Look Fatty, I'm going to go use the forward lavatory, then I want you to come down in a couple of minutes and join me. When the lavatory in-use light goes off, I want you to open the door and join me." 

"Let me fix my pants first." 

After I was suitable, she took off for the lavatory. Then exactly two minutes later I got up and started making my way forward. Exactly on cue, the light went out, and I stepped into the lavatory doorway. The only problem was I was too wide for the door! I tried to wriggle my way in but all I did was get more stuck. It seemed like minutes but was probably only about 10 seconds when Lexi grabbed me by the belt and pulled backwards with all her 109 pounds. That was just enough to get me unwedged from my predicament. 

I came forward with such force that I pinned her against the back wall of the lavatory, but then she reminded me that I needed to lock the lavatory door. It was difficult for me to turn around in such a cramped space but I managed it and locked the door. 

Once done, she pulled me back against her and cooed "that was so hot, you enveloping me in all your glorious rolls of fat. It was only then that I noticed she was entirely naked and I started kissing, sucking, and fondling her breasts as it was difficult for me to reach anywhere else on her body in this constricted space. I then backed up a little so I could slip one hand down to her nether region and started playing with her clitoris. 

She was definitely getting hot and wet and then she pushed me back a little and climbed up on top of the toilet, balancing her hands against the walls to steady herself against the occasional turbulence. The added height of the toilet positioned her perfectly for me to lower my head and insert my tongue into her pleasure center. 

She moaned "I can't believe you're so fat you got stuck in the door, but now I know that tongue is good for something other than eating. Eat me Fatty, eat me, pretend I'm one of those candy bars you love with a creamy center!" 

Just then, one of the flight attendants knocked at the door and asked "are you alright in there?" I responded in raised voice, "doing fine, be out in a couple of minutes. 

Lexi moaned "you're doing much better than fine -- keep eating! 

It took another minute or so for her to find release and I quickly straightened out my clothes and opened the door, only to get stuck again! Lexi sat on the toilet and stretched out her legs to give me a strong shove and, again, that was all it took to get me unlodged. I received some strange looks from other passengers as I waddled back to my seat. Then two minutes later Lexi exited from the lavatory and then EVERYONE in business class was giving us strange looks. She winked and smiled to all of them, then leaned over her seat to plant a big kiss on my forehead for all to see. 

Once seated, she leaned over and whispered in my ear "it's so hot that you were too fat to fit through the door -- Fatty Fatty Two by Four, Can't Fit Thru the Lavatory Door!"

*Chapter 16: Back on the Ground*

Two and a half hours after what would become known as the "Lavatory Incident," Lexi and I were back on terra firma in San Francisco. It was still just 9 a.m. on the west coast so we ventured out to a diner for a big breakfast on the way home. Although I had destroyed the business class snack selection on the flight I was still starving. 

And Lexi was still glowing from our in-flight exploits and her having joined the Mile High Club. Of course, she kidded me that I wasn't a full-fledged member since I had merely pitched while she had catched! I got hard again just thinking about it and as she drove (my belly was almost too big to fit behind the steering wheel), she reached over with her free hand to massage between my legs. 

We finally reached the diner and she parked in a secluded part of the lot, cut off the engine, and climbed over the console to sit on what little of my lap wasn't covered by my belly. Then she reached down and reclined the seat all the way back and climbed over my belly to start planting wet kisses all over my face and nibbling my multiple chins. "You were amazing on the plane my fat baby -- I couldn't believe you were so fat that you almost got stuck in the lavatory door -- it was so funny but so titillating too -- I almost came a second time when I had to push you with my legs to get you unstuck -- you're just getting so ***ing fat and so ***ing sexy!" 

"I know, I'm such a ***ing blimp, I'm almost four times heavier than you and it was such a turn on having everyone in business class looking at us as we came out of the lavatory and you ... you just hammed it up on your perp walk back to the seat! You were just flaunting it in everyone's faces ... I was so turned on just watching you." 

"That was fun Tubby -- and imagine, we'd never have had the guts to do something like that even six months ago. I just love how you've gotten so fat for me and I just want to show you off to everyone!" 

"I'm just glad no one we knew was on the flight -- I don't think the people at the Treasury Department would have appreciated your performance or that any of my clients ... or at least anyone outside of New York ... would quite understand their trusted business consultant going down on his wife at 35,000 feet." 

Just then, my stomach rumbled loud, and Lexi said "let's go in Tubby and get some food in that belly -- you need some energy because it's your turn when we get home!" 

"Promise me you'll weigh me first -- I want to see how much over 500 pounds I am after the trip." 

"Of course my sexy fatty!" 

As we were walking in, Lexi's smart phone dinged and she had a text from our neighbor Ruby. "OK Fatty, change of plans after breakfast, Ruby has six dozen donuts waiting for you when we get home. And she says the feeding chair has missed you ... you know, I think she wants you to reach 600 pounds more than I do!"

*Chapter 17: Ruby Ripples My Belly*

As expected, we found Ruby sitting on our front steps as we pulled up in front of our house. And she was holding a huge bag from Bob's Donuts, my favorite. They were just good old fat guy donuts, simple and delicious with flavors I'd eaten all my life. Unlike some of the trendy donut shops popping up around San Francisco, with their crazy flavors and totally overpriced -- I wanted a good solid product that I could consume in mass quantities without breaking the bank. And Bob's were the best in that category. 

Ruby hugged us both, lingering longer when hugging my belly and boobs, and asked if we had any good stories. Lexi laughed out loud and told her she wouldn't believe some of our New York stories and it would take months to tell them all. 

Ruby said she missed us and that she "particularly" missed our weekly round in the feeding chair or the "siege d'amour" as we had started calling it after Edward VII's sexual contraption. I told her I'd missed it too, but wasn't sure I was up for our normal round having just flown cross country. She pouted mightily, so Lexi reassured her that we could have at least a little bit of group fun, but maybe only three dozen donuts instead of all six dozen. 

As we walked thru the front door, Ruby sized me up and said "you look a lot fatter." To which I responded, "why thank you so much, bitch!", with a smile on my face of course. "Oh you ... what I meant was we should get you on a scale to see how much you gained in New York." 

So Ruby grabbed one hand and Lexi the other and led me toward the bariatric scale. Lexi told her that I was sure I was over a quarter ton now and Ruby elbowed me in my belly and said "of course he is!" 

The girls stripped me naked before allowing me to climb on the scale and Ruby added a new twist, pulling a 10-foot tape measure out of her pocket and wrapping it around my waist. "OMFG, Fatty, your waist is 82 inches. Now, let me see how far your belly hangs down -- holy shit, Jumbo, you only need four inches for your belly to touch the top of your knees!" 

Lexi gave me a hug and kiss and said "gotta love that belly hang! But now it's time to see how much you packed on in New York, so step on the scale Big Boy ..." 

I had weighed in at 490 just five days before, but upon climbing on the scale was shocked to find that I was at 506, a whopping 16 pound gain! Ruby guffawed that "at this rate, Fatty, you'll be 600 pounds in no time. I can't wait until you're such a wide load that Lexi is gonna have to pay to have all the doors widened so you can fit in the house!" 

That's when it hit me that I had to stop all this crazy gaining -- or soon I'd be too fat to get any work except maybe from my chubby chasing clients in New York. I was already having trouble walking short distances and the belly was really getting in the way of a lot of things, including sex. Plus, I had to buy new clothes every 30 pounds or so and at $3,000 a pop for a new custom suit it was getting real expensive. But the question was, would Lexi and Ruby let me just stop at 500 pounds -- I wasn't at all sure. 

Before I could ponder the point any further, the girls grabbed both of my hands again and led me to the dentist's chair repurposed as my feeding chair. Ruby reminded Lexi that she hadn't seen me in over a week and asked if she could take the lead this time. Lexi, also exhausted after the flight, graciously relented and Ruby proceeded with the laying on of hands on my boobs and belly, while Lexi took care of feeding me donuts one by one -- chocolate coated crullers, sumptuous glazed donuts, Boston Cremes, jelly filleds, you name it. 

My massive belly rolls and boobs were rippling with even Ruby's slightest touch, then she would grab a hold with both hands and send my rolls crashing like ten foot ocean waves. I complained that I was getting a little queasy from the donuts and the violent shaking of my belly, so she moved down a bit and had me open up my legs. She reached far under my belly overhang trying to locate my manhood but had trouble finding it buried deep under my pubic pad, even though I felt fully erect by then. 

"So much for that Tubby -- I need you to grab a hold of that mountain of lard and hold it back for me." Then she pretended like she still couldn't find it. "Can you tell me if I'm getting close? It's so soft everywhere I feel -- I can't feel anything hard. Maybe I need a map to find it, you're just so ***ing fat! Lexi darling, can you help me root around down here in all this blubber?" 

Lexi finally said to give me a break and Ruby got to the task at hand, situating herself on top of Mt. Me and giving me a good ride, particularly after I let go of my belly and sent it crashing onto Ruby's thighs, driving her deeper into me. She let out a little squeal of joy and climaxed at roughly the same time as me. 

As she lay snuggling on top of me and Lexi gently nibbled my ears and kissed my bald spot from behind me, I got up the courage to ask the girls if we could put my gaining on hold for a while so I could adjust to my new weight. Or even if I could just stop right there at a little over 500 pounds. My real question to them was "isn't 500 pounds enough?" 

As if they had practiced it, they responded in unison with a resounding "NO." Lexi was the most adamant, "WE'LL tell you when you're fat enough Tubby!" Then Ruby said "you better get used to it Two Ton, we've got a lot more tonnage in store for you!" Then they each gave an evil laugh and high fived each other? 

OMFG indeed! 

THE END.


----------



## Tom the pig 8 (Aug 22, 2014)

Fiji said:


> I don't f----ing know why I do that. Actually, I've seen other authors do it so assumed it was a rule. Maybe I'll be more daring the next time. We're all adults here.



:bow:
This is one of my favorite stories ever. to me..a little more or a little less cussing wouldn't change the story


----------



## fat hiker (Jun 3, 2015)

A great tale.


----------



## Agaluk (Jul 14, 2015)

Awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

